# General > Technical Support >  Problems with Canon Scanner & Windows 10

## Anfield

I have a Canon 4200F Scanner and am experiencing problems getting it to run under Windows 10 64 bit (version 1709)
It was running under previous version of Windows 10 but since latest Windows upgrade I cannot get it to work.
I have tried  installing driver for Windows 7 ( 4200fvst648620a_64en) and running in compatibility mode but again unsucessful


I have tried un-installing and installing scanner again but no joy.
I use it with ifanview 64

A seach of Canon website shows no drivers for Windows 10 but I did have it running under Windows 10
Because of other work related programmes I cannot roll back to old Windows 10.


As it is a good scanner I dont want to consign it to recycling just yet so any suggestions welcome

----------


## dx100uk

unplug the usb printer cable.

remove/uninstall everything Canon, best done using glary utils and then any listed devices in printers/scanners.

you must not run the canon setup program to install the device. 

You will have to both manually extract the drivers that did work before from the Canon supplied .exe that it did work from and choose the driver to be installed manually. 

Use something like 7Zip or winrar to get inside the .exe file and then again inside one of the folders there to find the drivers. 

extract those drivers and Put them aside. 

with printer turned on insert the usb lead [listen for the bee dong uptone its been detected and go through the process of manually choosing a driver use the relevant driver you earlier saved/extracted.

----------


## Anfield

Many thanks, will try that

----------


## dx100uk

let me know

dx

----------


## Anfield

Scanner now working fine
Thank you very much

----------


## dx100uk

glad to help

----------

